# Pinholes?



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I was looking at Finn today and realised that he had a couple of pinholes in his tail fin. What do I do to cure? And what causes this?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor water quality, water change asap 
use water conditioner as well


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That's weird i just did a PWC on Wednesday with conditioner. And I just found a tare where the pinhole was.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you have certain types of plants in your tank (I have cabomba and hornwort) sometimes the bettas just rip through the plants and get holes torn in their fins. Nothing big to worry about- just keep the water clean.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh ok. I just have silk plants in my tank...I'm sort of worried that it's my filter...the current has gotten pretty strong lately fro some reason. OFL told me to rinse it out or get new filter cartridges(or replace the carbon)..


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

btw thanks guys for your advice...
more is appreciated btw!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

*Update: *Fins tail now looks torn up at the end. SO I did a 100% water change, rinsing out everything with hot water and adding AS to his water. Hopefully he gets better soon...ON TOP OF IT. My thermometer broke RIGHT after I checked the temp of the water...thank God it was like 81-82 degrees.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It could be the current from the filter that is causing it.....its like a flag flapping in the wind effect with some bettas and filters..especially in small tanks....

Have your tried keeping him without the filter? True enough it can mean more water changes and some 100% changes, but sometimes that is what it takes to prevents the problems in the first place and to heal them up...no filter or a baffle of some type...kinda like a double edge sword..........


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

True true. Although I've lowered the water level a slight bit and the current is wayy weaker so with that I'm satisfied. I'm just worried that it may do something to the motor because I've read on here that it's apparently not good to lower the water level since it puts unecessary strain to the filter. *Is that true?*

I was thinking of just removing the filter but with university coming up I may not have time to constantly clean the tank. *How many water changes would I have to do to a 5G without a filter?*

I've tried the baffle idea and he swam into the plastic bottle -_-' . *Is there another way I can baffle the filter without spending so much money and it not being the plastic bottle baffle idea?*


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

You can also use a sponge to baffle the filter. Nothing to get stuck in and way less current.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

How would I do that?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

There are 2 main types of sponge baffling that I know of:

1. Using a sponge on the Outflow: 

Baffling it like you would with a plastic bottle except you rubber band an AquaClear aquarium sponge that's big enough to cover your outflow over the filter and outflow. 

You can also adjust the baffling power this way.

2. Using a sponge on the intake: 

Two ways to do this:

A. In the intake vent: Cut a small part off of an AquaClear aquarium sponge and shove it into the vent (verry bottom bit that has the vertical slits) to where it completely covers the inside and is a tight fit. Then just shove the vent back onto the intake tube.

B. Over the intake vent: You could cut a hole in an aquaclear sponge and then shove the little vent part of your intake into it, then shove the intake vent back onto the intake tube.

Both baffle really well and act as a pre-filter/sponge filter. =]

Good luck with whatever you choose! =]


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm, I'm really liking 2.A since it's probably more visually appealing than seeing a random sponge on the outake lol. And does this baffle like the pantyhose method (which didnt work either...i had pieces of pantyhose floating in my tank -_-') or better?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Btw, Is filter foam the same as aquarium sponge? (May be astupid question SORRY)


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

5 gallon with no filter = one 50% and one 100% each week. I have been doing three 50% changes three days apart then one 100% change and all is well.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow.  That's alot of work that your doing. I wish I had the time to do that. lol I'll stick with the filter... lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Even when I had filters in my 5g I did two 50% water changes per week.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I see. I do a 50%WC every week. Is that too little?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> I was looking at Finn today and realised that he had a couple of pinholes in his tail fin. What do I do to cure? And what causes this?


definitely use aquarium salt also change the water and the salt will clear those holes would be refilled with beauty IMO/E i think is the best cure for finrot and any tares


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! I did that and the rip and holes are completely gone...It's amazing what clean water and AS can do! No all that's left are the little tares at the end of his fins which I'm sure will heal within a couple of days.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this the plastic bottle baffle you tried? 

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/347/

I use this on mine, and he can't really swim in it because if you do it right it leaves very little space. Works great.

If this is the one you use, I suggest using the sponge baffle idea. It'll reduce the flow and also give more space for good bacteria to grow on.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I did the bottle baffle idea they showed on this forum but I guess since my filter isn't the same it didn't work properly. I now have the sponge baffle in and its amazing! Plus, just like you said, it's a good place for the good bacteria to grow on


----------

